# Plastic tubs for larger snakes.



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 24, 2013)

I've seen several keepers/breeders keeping their snakes in plastic tubs such as these:







I was hoping for a cheaper alternative to the more extravagant glass/wooden terrariums available and I noticed plastic tubs seem to be fairly popular.

In any case, I have several questions regarding the use of these sorts of tubs for the keeping of either a pair of Womas or a pair of BHPs. (Obviously in different containers).

Any information would be appreciated, just thought it was worth asking as I've noticed a large amount of DIY on this forum.

1. How efficient is the insulation/ventilation of these plastic containers?
2. Is there a specific kind of plastic that is better suited to the keeping of reptiles?
3. What would be the best way to heat these containers? (I.e Heat mat, Heat cord, Ceramic/glass heat lamp?)
4. How many litres would you suggest for an adult sized BHP or an adult sized Woma?
5. Are there tubs suited to this available at Bunnings? (I intend to DIY it).
6. How many of you use these kinds of tubs?

Again, any and all information is appreciated. Thank you.

- James


----------



## SnakeRanch (Jul 24, 2013)

Keeping snakes in plastic boxes, a scientific review - Insectivore

This is worth a read


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 24, 2013)

If I had a larger snake I would move it to a proper tank which is expensive or I would consider selling it depending on how important it is to me.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you, SnakeRanch. That was a helpful article.
I think I'm convinced that the species I intended to house in plastic tubs should suit nicely.

Now just for the DIY problem.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 24, 2013)

make sure that the tub sizes you intend to build on the rack are applicable to the new code of practice issued by the OEH and applicable to the size of the animal, despite many people fighting the rediculous new crap in this, better off building it to standard in case us protestors can't get the COP changed


----------



## saintanger (Jul 24, 2013)

i do not agree with adult pythons being kept in tubs especially climbing species, its not fair on them. 

a multibay tank does not cost that much especially second hand ones and you could get a 4 bay with 4 ft enclosures, it also saves a lot of room. 

if you housing hatchies then tubs will be fine till they out grow it.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 24, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> make sure that the tub sizes you intend to build on the rack are applicable to the new code of practice issued by the OEH and applicable to the size of the animal, despite many people fighting the rediculous new crap in this, better off building it to standard in case us protestors can't get the COP changed



he is in melbourne so it does not apply to him.


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 24, 2013)

If you're gonna get a bhp don't keep it in a tub!


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 24, 2013)

Why's that Damiieen?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jul 24, 2013)

dabigjhemzehh said:


> Why's that Damiieen?


bhp grow big unless you can find a tub the size of a bathtub or two.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 24, 2013)

I have keep my babies in tubs but i prefer to see my snakes easily not have to open tubs when i want to see what there up to. I think it comes down to personal preference. 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 24, 2013)

Bhp get to 3 metre's long! Give them some space!


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 24, 2013)

Ah of course.


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 24, 2013)

Grow them up in tub's but they grow fairly quick!


----------



## Burnerism (Jul 24, 2013)

I quickly read over that link from snake ranch the other day on Fb. From what seen it was pro's and cons of tubs vs glass tank. Did I miss it or does it not include wooden enclosures with glass fronts, which would be more heat efficient etc then a glass tank?


----------



## longqi (Jul 24, 2013)

That report has zero scientific basis or peer reviews
Possibly of some use in aquarium vs tub comparison
But fairly useless in other circumstances

Maybe you could get away with small womas in tubs
But leaving a 3metre bulky bhp in a tub is far too similar to keeping battery hens in my opinion
[unless of course the tub was 200cm x 100cm by 50cm at least]
How could it thermoregulate?
How could it stretch out?
How could it climb about? [believe me bhps can and do love climbing around if given the opportunity]


----------



## champagne (Jul 24, 2013)

You should only buy a snake that you can afford to house correctly its whole life. To many people get more snakes then they can manage and end up selling them. Buy 2 or 3 really nice tanks and just have a couple of snakes. I think breeders need to take some responcability and stop pushing buyers to buy pair as it gives the impression that if you keep snakes the ultimate goal is to breed them. Which isn't the case. Having 2 or 3 great pet snakes is far more enjoyable and better for the snakes in the long run. Just for the record this is a general statement and not directed at the op.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 24, 2013)

here are some of my BHP's in my custom made 3 bay tank made of wood, ply board and perspex. and my 2 climb a lot. in these pics i had not finished the back ground.


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 24, 2013)

I put hatchies in tubs and I use enclosures for bigger snakes. I find that being 5'8" I can stack 3-4 enclosures of the same size on top of each other and still see in ok  I keep my Hatchlings in tubs in a rack in my walk in robe....kicked out the clothes for the snakes  I think if you can't afford to house your snakes correctly then you can't afford to breed!


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah. Oh well I guess I'll just get me a big wooden terrarium with a glass front.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 24, 2013)

I think as long as the enclosure mets the snakes needs (heating , size , humidity and security) then it does not matter what the box is made of. Many people house woma's in plastic tubs but I have not heard of many adult BHP's being housed in tubs because of their sheer size. Check out Dens Pythons web site for a look at his BHP setups for breeding.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 26, 2013)

Good to see so many people who believe in setting up good enclosures for their animals instead of giving them the basic option and buying more snakes than they can afford. Makes me feel really good about our reptile community.


----------

